# Old bike parts



## stevevw (9 Aug 2010)

Any ideas where I may find parts for old bikes?
I have just bought a 60 year old Raleigh Lenton Sports and am in need of some parts.

I am looking for a pair of 26" x 1 1/4" Endrick wheel rims, a pair of brake cables and probably a ton of other parts.

Where do I start searching? other than ebay.

Thanks Steve


----------



## hubgearfreak (9 Aug 2010)

here's my first port of call.
http://oldbiketrader.co.uk/
another one that carry a lot of old parts is
http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/


----------



## stevevw (11 Aug 2010)

hubgearfreak said:


> here's my first port of call.
> http://oldbiketrader.co.uk/
> another one that carry a lot of old parts is
> http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/




Thanks for the links. 
Old Bike Trader has plenty of parts I may need but no suitable rims  

SJS I have used before and have had some good finds still no rims though.


----------



## brokenbetty (1 Sep 2010)

Hi Steve - I have a 26" 1 1/4" chromed steel wheelset from a 70s Raleigh you are welcome to for the cost of postage - give me shout if you are interested.


----------



## Wobbly John (1 Sep 2010)

Keep an eye out for any cycle jumble-sales near you. 

I bought several of the parts to restore my tandem from the Mildenhall Cycle Rally one (which was on last week )


----------



## Jonnyrau (1 Sep 2010)

or try lfgss they have some cheap parts sometimes


----------



## Beau (24 Nov 2010)

I seem to have completed a mass of Raleigh bike parts, I realise this is a oldish thread, if you still need anything let me know!


----------



## stevevw (24 Nov 2010)

I am still working on the Lenton and will probably need some parts I will let you know. The rims I am having rechromed as i could not find any NOS or very good. Thanks for the post and welcome to CC.


----------



## fixedfixer (24 Nov 2010)

New wheels available here 26 x 1 3/8th Don't know if they are of interest.


----------



## tyred (24 Nov 2010)

26 x 1 3/8" and 26 x 1 1/4 are unrelated sizes, although you probably could use the 26 x 1 3/8" if you are stuck.


----------



## guitarpete247 (24 Nov 2010)

Wobbly John said:


> Keep an eye out for any cycle jumble-sales near you.
> 
> I bought several of the parts to restore my tandem from the Mildenhall Cycle Rally one (which was on last week )



Is there any chance that folks could post when there any *Cycle Jumbles* happening around. Maybe in "Found a Bargain? Do Tell". Or could you add another sticky Shaun? I'm sure there are others looking as stevevw is or just keen on Jumble Sales.


----------



## fixedfixer (24 Nov 2010)

Thanks tyred for pointing that out. I've learnt something new. Anyone else interested see Sheldon Brown site for more info.


----------



## SteelUn (25 Nov 2010)

stevevw said:


> Any ideas where I may find parts for old bikes?
> I have just bought a 60 year old Raleigh Lenton Sports and am in need of some parts.
> 
> I am looking for a pair of 26" x 1 1/4" Endrick wheel rims, a pair of brake cables and probably a ton of other parts.
> ...



If parts need to be period correct, this is the best place I know. If not, there are plenty more others.


----------



## rusty bearing (25 Nov 2010)

We have a set of endrick wheels but they are 1 3/8.
I believe the 1 1/4 are rare as hens teeth!


----------



## wheelnut (1 Jan 2011)

26" wheel sizes - 26" x 1 1/4" (ETRTO 32-597) and 26" x 1 3/8" (ETRTO 37-590). 26 x 1 1/4" was the standard wheel size on sports bicycles and lightweights pre-WW2. Some of the larger cycle manufacturers continued with this size after the war, eg. BSA, Raleigh. 26 x 1 3/8" was the standard wheel size for roadster bicycles and rims were made in both Westwood and Endrick pattern in this size. The wheel size was also used on some tandems. Most old 26" x 1 1/4 rims were steel Endrick pattern rims, usually Dunlop Superlights and are 32/40 drilling, the old standard British size. You will pay a lot of money for a pair especially on ebay and you may get caught with rims that have flats and will not build into a decent wheel (assuming of course you have usable hubs of the correct drilling). They could well turn out to be an expensive waste of money. Caveat emptor. I would not advise re-chroming Dunlop rims as they will rot through from the inside out as it will prove impossible to get all the acid out of the rim during the cleaning process. Any dried acid will reform with mosture from the atmosphere and start to eat your rim. Again, short term will look nice but long term not a good idea.


----------



## mickle (1 Jan 2011)

http://www.cyclorama.net/viewRetailer.php?id=279


----------

